# Nada's "all out of bubblegum" picture thread.



## Nada (Feb 5, 2013)

New to the fold!
I figured my first non-introductory post should be pictures of my clan.
I'll probably be spending most of my time here looking at; or posting pictures.

I collect mostly Terrestrials, with a few arboreals here and there.

blah,blah,blah, Pics!!!!

A.Chacoana 5" female





A.Geniculata 4" Female





A.Insubtilis 3" female





A.Natalensis 5" female





A.Suina 3" Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 6, 2013)

B.Albiceps 4" female (recent addition)





B.Boehmei 5" Female





B.Emilia 5" female





B,Emilia 4" male


----------



## Nada (Feb 6, 2013)

GBB 5" Female






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 02:02 PM ----------

9" + Theraphosa Stirmi Female






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 02:03 PM ----------

9" male






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 02:04 PM ----------

8" L.Parahybana


----------



## Nada (Feb 7, 2013)

little M.Balfouri female.






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 10:27 PM ----------

M.Robustum 2"






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 10:28 PM ----------

P.Fortis Female






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 10:33 PM ----------

P.Muticus 6" female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Feb 7, 2013)

E.Cyanognathus






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 10:34 PM ----------

X.Immanis






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 10:35 PM ----------

H.Maculata 5" Female






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 11:25 PM ----------

C.Marshalli

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Feb 7, 2013)

awesome stuff. You sure like the giants huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 7, 2013)

P.Cancerides






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 11:27 PM ----------

P.Murinus






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 11:27 PM ----------

P.Platyomma






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 11:30 PM ----------

S,Melanotarsum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 7, 2013)

A.Suina mid moult






---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 11:33 PM ----------

C.Marshalli


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty T's! I love the sig too... ahahaha. Accurate to me it seems.


----------



## Nada (Feb 7, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Pretty T's! I love the sig too... ahahaha. Accurate to me it seems.


Thanks! the sig goes well with the name lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 7, 2013)

You have an amazing Acanthoscurria collection there.  I'm impressed.  The whole collection is lovely, but I was really surprised to see some of the Acanthoscurria I've never seen before even for sale.  Also you get points for Duke Nukem references.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 7, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> You have an amazing Acanthoscurria collection there.  I'm impressed.  The whole collection is lovely, but I was really surprised to see some of the Acanthoscurria I've never seen before even for sale.  Also you get points for Duke Nukem references.


Thanks! I love my acanthoscurria!!!
No Duke refs though. they're "They Live" references.


----------



## Hydrazine (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a common misconception, a lot of people don't know Duke's actually quoting/paraphrasing They Live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 9, 2013)

Upgraded my H.Macs house.






Took about 20 minutes for her to web herself up lol


----------



## Toogledoo (Feb 9, 2013)

Great collection!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Feb 18, 2013)

some freshness from today.

B.Albiceps female 5"





P.Cancerides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## singaporesling (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasnt duke nukem forever the biggest let down ever


----------



## Nada (Mar 1, 2013)

No idea, never played Duke. I didn't even know duke borrowed the quote til someone here told me.

Originally it's from "They Live" said by "Nada" (rowdy roddy piper)


----------



## Zeezums (Mar 1, 2013)

Gorgeous Ts! That female emilia is stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Mar 1, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice pics.I have seen "They Live" on Netflix,I need to actually watch the damn thing instead of flipping past it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Mar 1, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Nice pics.I have seen "They Live" on Netflix,I need to actually watch the damn thing instead of flipping past it.


It's terrible, but in a great kind of way.

---------- Post added 03-01-2013 at 05:15 PM ----------

X.Immanis 4 " Male.


----------



## Nada (Mar 3, 2013)

Breaking in a new KB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Nada (Mar 5, 2013)

I really like this girl






and a Sub male Mac
He'll be getting a new house this week.


----------



## Nada (Mar 9, 2013)

Got a new KB female today 6.5"


----------



## Oreo (Mar 10, 2013)

Sweet pictures! Teach me how to break in Ts


----------



## Mixae (Mar 10, 2013)

Oreo said:


> Sweet pictures! Teach me how to break in Ts


You punch them really hard.

I love all your brachy's they are so fluffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Great collection.  Love the Kings.    Recently paired my female, and I cannot wait to see if she drops.


----------



## Nada (Mar 10, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Great collection.  Love the Kings.    Recently paired my female, and I cannot wait to see if she drops.


Good Luck! I haven't had much luck myself with Kings.
I did however add 3 more females to the hoarde today !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice!  I gave away a male yesterday, but I still have my big girl and my little juvie (suspected) gal.  But I would love more.    How many Kings do you have?


----------



## Nada (Mar 11, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Nice!  I gave away a male yesterday, but I still have my big girl and my little juvie (suspected) gal.  But I would love more.    How many Kings do you have?


Currently.. 2.8.5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice sized group there.


----------



## Nada (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's todays haul.
 7" female. missing a pedipalp, but otherwise beautiful.





5" female 





3.5-4" female






I ventrally sexed these two GBBs as a Pair today but when I got them home (in better light) they're pretty obviously both females.
Kind of bitter sweetm but you can't go wrong with some GBB ladies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Mar 11, 2013)

So my A.Chacoana female moulted recently.
Here she is about a month before her moult.





.
.
.
.. and a week after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Mar 13, 2013)

C.Fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Mar 14, 2013)

a few more..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Mar 16, 2013)

Mo Fimmies!!!


----------



## Nada (Mar 17, 2013)

M.Lambertoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gottarantulas (Mar 17, 2013)

I give your collection a definitive 2 THUMBS UP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Mar 18, 2013)

9.75" Goliath (Burgandy) Female


----------



## Nada (Mar 21, 2013)

"Stumpy" my female KB missing one Pedi, moulted last night.
Got some nice Re-Gen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Mar 31, 2013)

Lovely T's! Love the X. Immanis, T. Stirmi and the many others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, time for more pics.

Tiny little P.Pulcher





L.Parahybana 7"





B.Albiceps





One of my favorites P.Platyomma 7"





Big Fat B.Emilia 4"






---------- Post added 04-04-2013 at 10:28 PM ----------

Moved my stirmi into a 40gallon (petco $1 a gallon sale)











---------- Post added 04-04-2013 at 10:29 PM ----------

young female B.Auratum


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 5, 2013)

I love your collection!  You've convinced my I need to add a B. albiceps to my small (but growing) Brachy collection.  And you've convinced me to at least research someothers I've never seen or considered before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 5, 2013)

If you were curious the Brachys I currently keep are B. smithi, b. annitha, b. auratum, b. albopilosum, and b. vagans.  I also briefly had a lovely male B. emilia but he died.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd love to see a pic of that Annitha, very high on my want list. Eventually...

and on a completely un-related note..
4" A.Versicolor Female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow,an Avicularia! 
And get an annitha if the chance ever arises.Ours recently molted and she is flat-out stunning.B.smithi pales in comparison IMHO.


----------



## Nada (Apr 5, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Wow,an Avicularia!
> And get an annitha if the chance ever arises.Ours recently molted and she is flat-out stunning.B.smithi pales in comparison IMHO.


Yeah, Klaasi, and Annitha will be joining my collection soon.
and yeah, I have an Avic... that's the only one though lol


----------



## Nada (Apr 8, 2013)

and here be the Annitha I said I'd add.. Thanks Brett and Kelly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 10, 2013)

Oooooh!  Gorgeous!  I'm definitely jealous since mine will take soooo long to grow to that big!!!  oh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 10, 2013)

Meezerkoko said:


> Oooooh!  Gorgeous!  I'm definitely jealous since mine will take soooo long to grow to that big!!!  oh:


Thanks! for the time being, I think she's my favorite T. But that might just be the newness of her lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 12, 2013)

And now, a very Klaasi Lady...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 14, 2013)

Megaphbema Mesomelas Female... or maybe it's the male.. I dunno lol


---------- Post added 04-13-2013 at 11:51 PM ----------

massive Nigricolor. freshly moulted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 15, 2013)

You certainly have a nice collection and lots of KBs...do you even see them once they settled in anymore btw?


----------



## Nada (Apr 15, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> You certainly have a nice collection and lots of KBs...do you even see them once they settled in anymore btw?


Thanks! and nope, never see the Kings.Although I do have one that refuses to burrow, so she's always out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 17, 2013)

More of the Nigriclor! She's massive, her last moult measures 8.5"





---------- Post added 04-17-2013 at 03:31 PM ----------

And a Large Female Fimbriatus..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Apr 17, 2013)

Not going to lie,I miss that nigiricolor.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 17, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Not going to lie,I miss that nigiricolor.....


You can come see her any time


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 17, 2013)

That klaasi looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Apr 18, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> That klaasi looks good.


Gotta give you an assist on that one. Thanks!


----------



## Nada (Apr 18, 2013)

Huge Ornata I just snagged...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Apr 23, 2013)

a pair of OBT doing their thing..


New B.Verdezi Female


----------

